

Show HN: Instantly run commands in the cloud using Docker - aanand
https://orchardup.com/blog/docker-in-the-cloud

======
ARothfusz
very cool! But I think the globally unique app names will feel inconvenient as
you get more users. You could silently add the Orchard user id to give it a
namespace.

------
nickstinemates
Signed up for the free credit to check it out. Works as advertised. Cool.

------
foobarqux
Somewhat offtopic but does anyone remember the name of the temporary VM
service that I think was on HN many months ago?

~~~
kamaln7
[http://instantserver.io/](http://instantserver.io/) ?

~~~
foobarqux
Thanks so much.

